# Update for me



## Tom (Oct 1, 2012)

Some of you have been wondering where I've been. Usually you see me here alot answering your questions.
Well the fact is I've been sick since last December. Everything seams stable for now. Wine making has not been on the top of my list. Fear not I am not going anywhere. I would like to thank all who PMed me and your prayers on this. I will jump in now and then. Had to sell (donation) some wine to stay on top of things. Kinda tough when you have a little over 1,200 bottles from over 2,000. Looks like the other mods are doing a great job in my absence.


----------



## robie (Oct 1, 2012)

We are standing behind you and praying for you. Hang tough!!!


----------



## Sirs (Oct 1, 2012)

well Tom best of luck and health to you..... I've been in a similar boat myself so keep on keeping on and you should be fine just never give up


----------



## Julie (Oct 1, 2012)

Tom even when you were not coming on that often, you still seem to be able to spot those spammers and nail them!!!!!!!!!!! 

As I have said before, I think of you often and I am so rooting for you to make it thru this rough time. Keep up the fight we all are praying for you.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2012)

You have well over 10,000 members behind you Tom! Thanks for coming on and letting us know how its going. You still have more wine then me!!!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Tom, good to hear from you.Been thinking a lot about you lately. Thanks for the update. We still haven't seen your side kick Troy in probably 6 months.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2012)

Ditto what everybody else has said. Very good to have you check in!


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope all is well, I can only imagine what is going on. Good to hear from you. I was just thinking about you the other day when I was on. Keep up the strong fight.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2012)

Tom, Hope you feel better. The place has not been the same without you.


----------



## Arne (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad to hear you are feeling better. Miss seeing your great advise on here. Take care, Arne.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 2, 2012)

*Hi buddy*

HAVEN'T FORGOT YOU JUST GOT BUSY ON THE STREET,WITH IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO I'LL COME UP THERE AND INSTALL THE BASEMENT SINK,WILL GIVE YOU A CALL......YOURS JP MAY BE WE CAN DO SOME BOTTLING ALSO,WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey Tom - glad to hear from you!!

Have been thinking of you and doing a lot of praying for you - hang in there bud - we are all here for you...


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2012)

Leaving for VT tomorrow. Getting back late Monday. Maybe next week sometime.



joeswine said:


> HAVEN'T FORGOT YOU JUST GOT BUSY ON THE STREET,WITH IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO I'LL COME UP THERE AND INSTALL THE BASEMENT SINK,WILL GIVE YOU A CALL......YOURS JP MAY BE WE CAN DO SOME BOTTLING ALSO,WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## joeswine (Oct 2, 2012)

*Vermont*

Okay Tom make a plan . Call me when you get back. K


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 2, 2012)

Love it you are close enough to take care of one of our own!


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2012)

update;

Well today I got the infusion of my blood via provengs.
This completes part 1
So far no side effects.


----------



## Julie (Dec 17, 2012)

That sounds great!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like things are starting to look up for you, I am VERY happy to hear this.

As always you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2012)

Good news Tom! Glad to see things are looking better.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2012)

I am thrilled for you Tom! I hope it goes well and you begin to get better.

I am off in the morning to get a bone marrow biopsy. Should be fun! Yeah, right! But I would rather get this than what you had to go through.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2012)

Tom,

Thanks for the update. Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 17, 2012)

*Tom*

Have you tried to use the sink. Yet? It is good to hear you online again. Hopefully things will get better right after Christmas will do breakfast I will make sure that Bob Matt is there with us , okay, if you need me, just call.T


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the update Tom.. Stay strong and hang in there..


----------



## joeswine (Dec 18, 2012)

*Wish you the best*

GRAPE MAN WISH YOU THE BEST RESULTS ALSO-- A SMALL GROUP OF US HAVE COME A LONG WAY TOGETHER..GOOD LUCK


----------



## JohnT (Dec 18, 2012)

Tom, 

Keep your chin up. There is always light at the end of the tunnel!.


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 18, 2012)

That's a great early Christmas present - to hear good news and progress from you all. We shall continue to keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2012)

joeswine said:


> Have you tried to use the sink. Yet? It is good to hear you online again. Hopefully things will get better right after Christmas will do breakfast I will make sure that Bob Matt is there with us , okay, if you need me, just call.T


Yes a couple of times. Works great.


----------

